# Belt Clearence?



## patrick (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a '51 Schwinn Leader (B.F. Goodrich) and it has the standard Schwinn Ballooner frame.
My Question is, would a whizzer belt fit the bike as it is or would there need to be modifications done to it?


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 1, 2011)

an original engine should have no problem but a new one I had problems getting them to fit all together


----------



## bricycle (Nov 2, 2011)

Frame modifications are not necessary, but you will have to cut out the left side rear fender, or find one already cut.


----------



## mason_man (Nov 2, 2011)

patrick said:


> I have a '51 Schwinn Leader (B.F. Goodrich) and it has the standard Schwinn Ballooner frame.
> My Question is, would a whizzer belt fit the bike as it is or would there need to be modifications done to it?
> View attachment 30155View attachment 30157




Hi Patrick,that frame is a very good choice. it has a wider rear frame for belt clearance,the bottom has lots of room but the top is real close and might need to have the frame dimple or flattened. i'm using this same frame,lots of room for the motor.i'm going with the painted rims with 120's spokes. Joe Cargola IL. or Ron Houk So. Cal. can do them, just depends who's closer to you. here's some pics of my work in progress. Ray


----------



## patrick (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. 
There were some cheap new whizzers near me on Craigslist and I thought it would make a fun project to stick one on it. My first step would be to "restore" the bike and I wanted to know if frame modifications would be necessary before paint. Right now I'm stuck on the chainguard decal, I can't find one anywhere so I'm in the process of learning some illustration programs on my computer to make one. I also can't decide on weather to get a Schwinn springer or keep the original truss fork. If I ever do it, and I think I will, It'll have to be this summer since I have school . I also have too many winter projects. I think my best bet will be to just buy the whizzer and see if it fits. Thanks for the suggestions.
Oh and nice whizzer mason_man. I think I'd go with painted rims too.


----------

